# Wow.....Pukers sweep queens



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

31-3 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

51-48-1 all time in the Pukers favor.

Favrie boy may have just played his last game. It's T-Jack's turn to throw INTs. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

